# White galaxy Nexus



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

Not even gonna lie! this **** turned out BAD ASS! I didn't do the bat cover.. 1 b/c I might like the look of the black carbon fiber with the white and 2. if I do change it, ill just order the white carbon fiber cuz I like the texture. forgive the crappy pics.. droid 3 =P

sorry for the vagueness of information original. I was heading out the door but wanted to share! First, let me just say coming from someone that has never taken apart a phone. it was easy as hell! its like 5 screws and a few guitar picks and bam! so, what I did...

First, I wet sanded the whole phone once I had it apart to remove any burrs but also to slightly reduce the over all size. knowing that the paint was going to add a little increase in size. once that was done, I of course taped it off. a little side note. if you want to do this, take your time removing the buttons and 3 pins. the volume rocker and power buttons seem very weak and feel like they could break easily.

after I had it fully taped off it was just a matter of painting it. I used Krylons Fusion spray paint. It was the only one I found that was designed for plastic. I tested it out first on an old case I had that seemed to be close to the type of plastic on the nexus. then tested it durability. I was pleasantly surprised. I also did 2 coats of automotive clear coat. Its also extremely durable and should help in keeping the phone from getting dirty or chipping. then it was just a matter of putting it back together. The clear coat says it takes around 48 hours to fully set, Its only been around 24 so I haven't handled the phone that much. come Monday will be the true test of how well this is going to work. . I figure worse case, if the white just gets dirty to easily or something just doesn't work out right, I can strip it down with some mineral spirits and paint it black. or something else, I dont know. but I really like the white, looks super clean.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

It looks holy


----------



## jlank (Jun 7, 2011)

It looks nice as hell!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## russphil (Feb 28, 2012)

How's the texture? Is it still smooth like the stock finish?


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

How'd you do it? Spray paint or whatnot?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DoubleDeesR4Me (Nov 30, 2011)

Crafty bro sh*t looks nice!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

Fill us in? I don't use a case so this would be slick.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

I added a little more information to the OP. to give you an idea of what it took. To be honest,. its a pretty simple process. the hardest part about doing this was committing to the idea that im about to do something to my most prized possession that could go terribly wrong lol


----------



## det1034 (Dec 22, 2011)

The mythical white whale lol

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

Here's an interesting side note, I can notice the increase in weight.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Maaaaaan I can't see the pictures on tapatalk.

You know anything about painting? Like how many mils thick it is? It'll definitely add some weight to thin bare plastic

.•°I love my little girl, Bella°•.


----------



## hxdrummerxc (Jan 2, 2012)

This looks really nice man,

Now you got me wanting to paint mine, I love painting electronics.... but im gonna have to wait a few months before im gonna wanna paint my GNex.

Also
For anyone that is looking to try painting theirs..... you can also buy a whole new housing for your phone. if your worried about messing up, you can buy a new housing and paint the housing, if you like it, then install it. That way you can always go back to stock.
And its only about $30 :
http://cnn.cn/shop/s...ng-p-15352.html


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

hxdrummerxc said:


> This looks really nice man,
> 
> Now you got me wanting to paint mine, I love painting electronics.... but im gonna have to wait a few months before im gonna wanna paint my GNex.
> 
> ...


 nice find. I just bought one! lol So i can maybe have 2 colors. or experiment.. I don't know I just know I needed 2! =P


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Looks really nice. I would love to attempt this but just can't bring myself to take off my case. Too worried I'll drop it.


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

zathus said:


> nice find. I just bought one! lol So i can maybe have 2 colors. or experiment.. I don't know I just know I needed 2! =P


Just to be sure this is the Verizon casing? I wouldn't mind trying it if I had a backup.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

This would be prefect for resale lol. Assuming you're using a screen protector you could sell this in a couple of years with no scratches


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

kameleongt said:


> Just to be sure this is the Verizon casing? I wouldn't mind trying it if I had a backup.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I hope so! Should be here in a few days. Think I might make this one red. Or yellow. I want to hydro dip it lol but its like 100 bucks for the kit


----------



## rockstar323 (Sep 24, 2011)

Looks good. I did something similar to mine.



















It's a white [background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]SGP Neo Hybrid case with the silicon cut out around the battery door and carbon fiber covering it.[/background]


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Maaaaaan I can't see the pictures on tapatalk.
> 
> You know anything about painting? Like how many mils thick it is? It'll definitely add some weight to thin bare plastic
> 
> .•°I love my little girl, Bella°•.


Sigh. I'm on my phone too . Wtf was up with that tapatalk update if they can't fix the picture bug

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

zathus said:


> I hope so! Should be here in a few days. Think I might make this one red. Or yellow. I want to hydro dip it lol but its like 100 bucks for the kit


Please be sure to reply on fit if it works I plan on ordering one. Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

I ordered a new housing for mine in eBay it was an exact fit. It even had the Qualcom sticker in the bottom.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

jeremycase00 said:


> I ordered a new housing for mine in eBay it was an exact fit. It even had the Qualcom sticker in the bottom.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Who did u buy from maybe they have some more. I'm eager to paint my phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

kameleongt said:


> Who did u buy from maybe they have some more. I'm eager to paint my phone.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


I know, that white w/ carbon fiber looks soooooooooo effin wicked

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aLeXandEr (Jul 11, 2011)

hxdrummerxc said:


> This looks really nice man,
> 
> Now you got me wanting to paint mine, I love painting electronics.... but im gonna have to wait a few months before im gonna wanna paint my GNex.
> 
> ...


Ahh, thanks for this man... 
I was gonna say... Why is no one concerned about "warranty's and insurance claims?" Neither will accept a painted or altered device! FACT!
Also, I have dropped my Gnex and my OCD causes me to cringe when I see the scuffs and scratches. I'll get a new housing asap.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=230763047171&index=5&nav=SEARCH&nid=34932775279

There's the link to the seller on EBay it comes from China took about 12 days to get mine. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Nazgul07 (Sep 22, 2011)

just ordered my housing replacement.. I'm gonna use it to paint. So is the consensus to use Krylon Fusion for the paint? I just want it to last and look good.


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm using some automotive paint as I work in a paint store. I'm still trying to get the right finish. I'm going for a flat red and I got rid of the textured battery cover as well. Just waiting for the body frame to come inin

Sent from my Gnex


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

I thought about going flat, but where I'm going white it would just get way too dirty too quick.

Every one I've seen that's been painted so far has looked really good.

Buuuuuut the secret isn't making it look good at first- unless you just glob the paint on there and have drips and runs it'll look fine. The secret is making it last, which can include a lot of extra time in the process that you wouldn't be able to notice initially.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

Yep

prep work is what is going to make it last.

Sent from my Gnex


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

throwbot said:


> I thought about going flat, but where I'm going white it would just get way too dirty too quick.
> 
> Every one I've seen that's been painted so far has looked really good.
> 
> ...


agreed. I'm starting to get some chipping around the front of the bezel. I think its because I didn't let it sit the full week like fusion suggest. Once I get my new 1 in the mail, I'm going to redo it and let it sit for a full week.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

hxdrummerxc said:


> This looks really nice man,
> 
> Now you got me wanting to paint mine, I love painting electronics.... but im gonna have to wait a few months before im gonna wanna paint my GNex.
> 
> ...


This is for the CDMA one? It says verizon on the back...


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

Just painted mine and put on the white tempered glass screen protector. Some pics:




























And without the big case:




























The screen has a white tempered glass screen protector over it. The case is painted white with plastic paint (flat) and then has a few coats of clear coat enamel over it for durability (adds a bit of gloss too)
Used these to do the painting:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000GOV11M/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i01
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001DKPL14/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00

And you can buy a Verizon chassis here (so you have an extra to paint on in case you mess up or want to switch back)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Origina...940299?pt=PDA_Accessories&hash=item257395160b

and official Verizon white battery door can be found here if you dont want to paint yours:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Origina...422457?pt=PDA_Accessories&hash=item53f0187db9

and video tutorial on dis-assembly:


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

i did mine in yellow a few months ago


----------



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

Those look cool. I'm thinking of doing mine white or black with a nice glossy clear coat. The white glass screen protector really finishes off the look


----------



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

Can the buttons be popped out for painting?


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

hlaalu said:


> i did mine in yellow a few months ago


I see you did the wireless charging mod too?


----------



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

EniGmA1987 said:


> IDK, but you can tape over them easily enough. When the frame is by itself the buttons fall inward really easily because there is no actual button circuitry behind them. When they are sunk in, just put a piece of tape in front on them to cover up the buttons.


Gotcha. I hope they come out because I plan to sand down the volume down side slightly and raise the volume up side slightly with paint or clear coat so I can tell the difference better when it's in my pocket.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

hlaalu said:


> Gotcha. I hope they come out because I plan to sand down the volume down side slightly and raise the volume up side slightly with paint or clear coat so I can tell the difference better when it's in my pocket.


I have read that they do pop out

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## driverx125 (Nov 23, 2011)

That looks so awesome..might have to try that


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

EniGmA1987 said:


> IDK, but you can tape over them easily enough. When the frame is by itself the buttons fall inward really easily because there is no actual button circuitry behind them. When they are sunk in, just put a piece of tape in front on them to cover up the buttons.
> 
> I see you did the wireless charging mod too?


Yah I did but I lost the extended battery back that had the coil on it so no more wireless for me


----------

